# Filmsammlungen - wie zählt ihr eure Filme durch?



## RyzA (12. Juni 2019)

*Filmsammlungen - wie zählt ihr eure Filme durch?*

Nabend!


Ich hatte letztens mal wieder mit einen Kumpel ne Diskussion wie man "korrekter Weise" seine Filme zählt.
Also in meiner Bluraysammlung zähle ich die Filme einer Filmreihe einzeln.
Sie bilden zwar zusammen die Filmreihe, aber sind trotzdem verschieden.
Und manche Filmreihen haben auch unterschiedliche Regisseure.
Z.B. Star Wars, Alien oder Terminator. Es gibt sicherlich noch ne Ecke mehr.
Da drückt sowieso jeder seinen eigenen Stempel drauf.
Wenn ich nur meine Boxen/Collectionen zähle, habe ich fast die Hälfte an Filmen weniger.

Wie handhabt ihr das so?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Filmsammlungen - wie zählt ihr eure Filme durch?*

Na ein Film ist ein Film wieso sollte es anders sein? Wenn man Kekse zählt, ist das doch auch pro Keks gleich ein Keks und nicht eine Verpackung gleich ein Keks!


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Filmsammlungen - wie zählt ihr eure Filme durch?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Na ein Film ist ein Film wieso sollte es anders sein? Wenn man Kekse zählt, ist das doch auch pro Keks gleich ein Keks und nicht eine Verpackung gleich ein Keks!


Sehe ich ja auch so.

Aber manche sehen es eben als (komplette) " Filmreihe" und sind der Meinung, dass man die Boxen/Collectionen zählen muß und nicht die einzelnen Filme der Box.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Filmsammlungen - wie zählt ihr eure Filme durch?*

Dann bring mein Keksbeispiel und geb ne Runde Keks aus! Die Frage nachdem alle Kekse weg sind lautet: Wieviel Kekse hat jeder gegessen? Klar keiner einen Ganzen ist ja nur eine Packung.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Filmsammlungen - wie zählt ihr eure Filme durch?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gHRzQLKhAnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Filmsammlungen - wie zählt ihr eure Filme durch?*

Siehst Bert sieht das so wie ich!


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Filmsammlungen - wie zählt ihr eure Filme durch?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Siehst Bert sieht das so wie ich!


Bert?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Filmsammlungen - wie zählt ihr eure Filme durch?*

Sorry Ernie ... bin schon länger aus dem Thema raus!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Filmsammlungen - wie zählt ihr eure Filme durch?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wie handhabt ihr das so?


Man zählt natürlich die Filmminuten ohne Werbung, was denn sonst?


----------



## Kotor (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Filmsammlungen - wie zählt ihr eure Filme durch?*

Ich sammle platten - vinyl.

Wenn ich 5 platten von amorphis und 4 platten von in flames und 2 platten von children of bodom habe .... sind es .... 

.... 11 gute  platten 

Insgesamt hab ich viele platten.

Kotor


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Filmsammlungen - wie zählt ihr eure Filme durch?*

Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz über das Kernanliegen TEs sicher oder was dieser Thread eigentlich überhaupt soll...

Natürlich zählt man die Filme einzeln. Die Filme sind ja nicht das Medium. Das ist wieder was anderes.


----------



## max310kc (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Filmsammlungen - wie zählt ihr eure Filme durch?*

Gibt es genau einen James Bond Film? Nein, das sind mehrere? Jeder Film einzeln, alles andere wäre ja auch Schwachsinn. 



OT:
Aber wer zählt in Zeiten von Streaming, Donwloads und Co. bitte Filme in der eigenen Bibliothek?
Ist doch vollkommen egal wie viele Filme ich zuhause stehen hab. Brauche ich einen neuen dauert das ein paar Minuten.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Filmsammlungen - wie zählt ihr eure Filme durch?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz über das Kernanliegen TEs sicher oder was dieser Thread eigentlich überhaupt soll...


Habe ich doch mehrfach erklärt.



> Natürlich zählt man die Filme einzeln. Die Filme sind ja nicht das Medium. Das ist wieder was anderes.


Manche sehen eben die Filmreihe/Box/Collection als Ganzes.



max310kc schrieb:


> OT:
> Aber wer zählt in Zeiten von Streaming, Donwloads und Co. bitte Filme in der eigenen Bibliothek?
> Ist doch vollkommen egal wie viele Filme ich zuhause stehen hab. Brauche ich einen neuen dauert das ein paar Minuten.


Es gibt tatsächlich Menschen die noch  keine Streaming-Angebote nutzen.

Außerdem macht das sammeln und zählen Spaß.


----------

